# national geographic line



## efillion (Jun 9, 2014)

I was looking at the national geographic line of aquarium hardware (filters, powerhead, lights) and was wondering if anybody had any experience with it. Namely the powerhead for my cichlid aquarium and submercible tank filter for my gf's guppy tank. I know their canister are eheim copies.. what's the rest?


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have any personal experience with their products. But I saw a youtube video on one of their heaters. The guy had always ran eheim. His LFS didn't have any eheim they just had the national geographic brand. He bought one and it was exactly the same. From his review he said it was really nice.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

most of the stuff looks nice....beware of the canister filters though...they look like the same design as the eheim echo series...the handles on the ecco's break easily


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree that the canisters are the same as the Eheim Eccos. I'm guessing that each item is relabeled from an existing brand. If I were you, I'd figure out which brand has been relabeled for the particular item, and figure out how good that brand is.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone know about the NG Led Lights ?


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I just picked up a National Geographic brand internal filter as a supplemental filter for a 75. I really like the design idea of the internal filter, it also seems to have a decent amount of flow. It's rated for a 40 gallon aquarium with a flow rate of around 170 gph. It comes with a mini spray bar and the top rotates so you can change the angle of the output.


----------



## highbl00d (Jul 7, 2014)

Ihave the NG 48" LED for my 55G. Personally I really like it. It has a day (white and blue) setting and a night (only blue) setting. Im having problems uploading pics from this computer... I'll try to get one up when I get the chance...


----------

